# Vid about worlds in news



## calekewbs (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else found this before me, but I just kinda stumbled upon it on yahoo.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=16040197&ch=4226714&src=news


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice find. I never saw that before.
You should report links like this through: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/media.php


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, 0:36

'Syuhei Omra'

wtf2l?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL @ "4x4 - has 16 squares per face"


----------



## Edmund (Nov 10, 2009)

Surprisingly good for news in my opinion except they talked about "mathematical" stuff which makes us sound so nerdy. They really liked the 4x4 also.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the emphasis on the 4x4x4. 
Why did they not mention Dan Cohen, who broke the 4x4x4 WR?


----------



## Tortin (Nov 11, 2009)

Lmfao. 'We're not absolute freaks'


----------



## Edmund (Nov 11, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Lmfao. 'We're not absolute freaks'



I know how ignorant. We are TOTAL FREAKS!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 11, 2009)

They only had 3x3x3 & 4x4x4 at the WC?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> They only had 3x3x3 & 4x4x4 at the WC?



I thought they were only doing megaminx and magic.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 11, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I like the emphasis on the 4x4x4.
> Why did they not mention Dan Cohen, who broke the 4x4x4 WR?



because i was 12th in the finals?


----------



## LNZ (Nov 11, 2009)

It is true that the worlds major media (ie TV, radio, etc) is run by people over 50 and have never solved any cube (or other related puzzle) ever.

And about 99% of the worlds population has never solved a cube on any size (apart from the 1x1x1) too.

So the media and bulk of the population call the 1% who can solve any cube at any speed "freaks" or "way above average".

Even my PB's and average times would be considered "amazing" to 99% of the world's population.

The world is ruled by the dumb. Get used to it.


----------



## zster007 (Nov 12, 2009)

In the first vid they say cubing is not just for geeks and they show a clip of Eric Limeback and the girl that was with him( I don't know her name) That made me happy haha.

I'm not sure why though


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 12, 2009)

That first clip saying its not at double speed isn't fair. Its Erik!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2009)

zster007 said:


> In the first vid they say cubing is not just for geeks and they show a clip of Eric Limeback and the girl that was with him*( I don't know her name) *That made me happy haha.


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ANDE04


----------

